# San Diego Bay



## Rick50 (Apr 4, 2016)

Shot with Canon100-400mm zoom. Like this lens.




160209-9910hdr2-Edit by Richard Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## baturn (Apr 5, 2016)

Beautiful! The last time I was there was 1989. The skyline has sure changed, and it looks like the yacht harbor has expanded some, too.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 5, 2016)

Rick50 said:


> Shot with Canon100-400mm zoom. Like this lens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot.  Which version of the 100-400 did you use?  The birdographers are loving version II.  I see lots out there already.


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 5, 2016)

baturn said:


> Beautiful! The last time I was there was 1989. The skyline has sure changed, and it looks like the yacht harbor has expanded some, too.



Thanks, the yacht harbor is a little distorted here as it's a lot closer so looks bigger. There are several yacht harbors around the bay and I think they are about the same since the early 80's when I came here.


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 5, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> Nice shot.  Which version of the 100-400 did you use?  The birdographers are loving version II.  I see lots out there already.



Thanks, I have version II and it is a great lens. I have done some bird photo's with it and it does better than my 300 F/4 prime.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 5, 2016)

Rick50 said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shot.  Which version of the 100-400 did you use?  The birdographers are loving version II.  I see lots out there already.
> ...



Sounds about right.  If I did not desire even a longer focal length, I would get one myself.


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 5, 2016)

Of course there is that 500 F/4 (or longer)


----------



## CaboWabo (Apr 5, 2016)

Very nice the mix of colors is great


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 6, 2016)

CaboWabo said:


> Very nice the mix of colors is great



Thank You!


----------



## The Barbarian (Apr 7, 2016)

It's breathtaking in the larger version.    Wonderful sharpness and colors.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 8, 2016)

Very nice. The last time I was there I was getting abused and beat on in preparation to be a Marine.


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 8, 2016)

The Barbarian said:


> It's breathtaking in the larger version.    Wonderful sharpness and colors.



Thanks, And I purposely tried to keep it smaller so anyone can go ahead and steal it. 



jcdeboever said:


> Very nice. The last time I was there I was getting abused and beat on in preparation to be a Marine.



Yes, there seem to be mean people in every neighborhood.


----------

